# How much are my Koi worth?



## uscg4good

I have a pond, and it is truly a money pit. I'm tired of dealing with it, it's nothing but hassle and I'm filling it with dirt. I'm going to sell the Koi on Craig's List or somewhere, but was wondering if you could help me put a price on their heads because I really have no idea. Any help is appreciated, thank you.

Leo


----------



## Revolution1221

your pond shouldnt really be a money pit if its properly maintaned the only costs should be whatever electricity it uses to run the pond, cost of dechlor, cost of water for water changes, and whatever u spend on new fish. anyways determining how much your koi is worth is going to be very very hard with pictures there are soooo many factors that can play into the value of a koi type, size, how good its color is, butterfly or regular, length of fins, and other things. koi can range from like $100 full grown and even up to $50,000 if you go to walmart by one of their super cheap koi that have almost no color and raise it 20 inches its still gonna be worth atleast $100 some of mine were bought at $12 at only a few inches long and will probably be in the $500-$1000 range depending on how well their color stays. others of mine were bought for $50 at the same size and will be worth $3000-$5000 with every inch they gain in size their value sky rockets. now obviously we are dealing with craigslist here so ur not gonna be getting what they are actually worth so get some pictures but more importantly length of the fish.


----------



## uscg4good

Good stuff Revo thanks a lot. I don't know a whole lot about keeping a pond, just picked up a few things here and there and been trying to maintain it since it came with the house when I bought it. I have a really big one in there, I bet it's worth some money. Where would I go to find a buyer for these fish? A pet store?


----------



## Revolution1221

some local fish stores have bulliten boards u can post stuff on your more likely to get better money that way because if you even ask for a good ammount for them on craigslist youll be flagged in no time. you could probably get a lot more for them on a site like aquabid.com but shipping a fish that size is not something your going to want to do if youve never shipped fish before.


----------



## emc7

Search for a local koi or pond club. Many areas have them. See if you can place a card at a pond supply store, people with new ponds would logically be looking for fish. I assume there are koi/pond discussion board out there too.

You could try aquabid with pick-up only in the shipping field like this ad. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwkoi&1284442432


----------

